# Raptors Board HOF



## Crossword

*It's Official!!!*

<B><U>THE FIRST THREE RAPTORS BOARD HALL OF FAME INDUCTEES ARE...</B></U>







(drum roll please)










(in order of most votes)








<b>1. SkywalkerAC








2. toiletscrubber








3. Budweiser_Boy</b>



Congrats to all three of you, you are all the first three truly ELITE posters in the eyes of Raptors fans! Party at my place after the Vince Carter game!


And the voting was VERY tight, but don't worry we'll have another voting near the all star break, when our 2nd group of inductees will be uhh... inducted. If you guys want I can post the final votes too.

And finally, thanks to everyone who voted! This wouldn't have been possible without you guys! So everyone have a great summer - I'm gonna be gone for a month (except for the Deftones show, coming back here), so you guys will have to fill me in on EVERYTHING that happens in the NBA!

Anyway, again CONGRATULATIONS TO SkywalkerAC, toiletscrubber and Budweiser_Boy!!!

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :twave: 


BY THE WAY could someone please fulfill my request in the other thread to make a small banner for all the inductees? It would be very appreciated!

And also, could SkywalkerAC or John please unstick the other one and stick this one up? Thanks!


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

congrats... i wish i woulda known about these boards earlier..


----------



## AdamIllman

congratulations man..but you just congratulated yourself..


----------



## G_Unit01

congradulations you have spent pointless hours on this site and your all huge losers.


----------



## toiletscrubber

thx everyone for voting for me!

Raptors fans are the best!

congrates Skywalker and Budweiser boy!!


----------



## Jehuisthere

hey congrats to all 3, your the ones I voted for........just out of curiosity, who was 4th and by how much??


----------



## AdamIllman

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> hey congrats to all 3, your the ones I voted for........just out of curiosity, who was 4th and by how much??


You got my vote.


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>AdamIllman</b>!
> 
> 
> You got my vote.


tks :yes:


----------



## SkywalkerAC

i would like to thank Bud for making this happen (sniff). i knew that if i worked hard enough, one day i would reach the promised land. this one's for you ma!


----------



## Bball_Doctor

Congrats to the HOFers! These 3 guys are the most active posters on this side of the forum IMO. Keep it coming guys...just becuz you have been inducted doesn't mean that you are retired!:grinning:


----------



## Shadows

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Congrats guys

:yes:


----------



## Ben1

Congrats..


----------



## Jehuisthere

so what were the final vote counts??


----------



## Slasher

How does one apply for the hall of fame?


----------



## Jehuisthere

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> How does one apply for the hall of fame?


the next round of voting is at the all-star break i think it is.......and ppl vote for their three choices for who they think should be inducted, and then after a period of time, someone tallies up the votes and the top 3 vote-getters get inducted......


----------



## Slasher

Congrats y'all great members, you're the people that make the forums so great :yes:


----------



## Jehuisthere

are we getting little pic things made like the bbb.net awards?? i think we should.....


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> are we getting little pic things made like the bbb.net awards?? i think we should.....


That's what I was saying... guess nobody took me up on that request.


----------



## toiletscrubber

I will pm Bizzy about making a banner, and ask how to put that under our name.


----------



## Crossword

Hey TS did you get a response?


----------



## toiletscrubber

nope...I talked to Bizzy, and she's going to make a banner thing, and then I will have to send it to retrodream to approve that. Bizzy havent' send me the banner yet.


----------



## Crossword

Hmm... why don't you just ask Retro to do it? He's good at that stuff right?


----------



## Crossword

Scratch that... I'll ask him.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

cool......BTW do u start this every 5 moths or so?

Also who decides who goes into the Rapstors HOF.......?......


----------



## Crossword

We're gonna do it every 6th months... announced at every Draft day and All Star game day.

We have voting goin on, everyone picks 3 guys, and the 3 most voted posters are inducted.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

WOW...cool....

I feel jealous u Toronto fan get this........

All we need is more Heat fans to start this!


----------



## Porn Player

all u have to do is have the best forum on bbb.net nah just make 1 yourself or ask your supportin members to get tha ball rollin


----------



## Crippin

Now that im on the board..ima try and give my opinions as much as the next Rap fan..my friends think im too crazy over the Raps...nope..theyre just a way of life.... 

btw..congrats u 3 (whoever you are..heh)


----------



## Mattsanity

Don't worry ladies and gentlemen. One day, Mattsanity will be inducted to the Raptors board HoF


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Don't worry ladies and gentlemen. One day, Mattsanity will be inducted to the Raptors board HoF


yea, and they'll invent a cigarette that's as soothing as a normal cig, but none of the health issues.


----------



## Mattsanity

What in the bloody hell are you talking about?


----------



## VinceCarter15

for the all star break voting you'll have to explain how we vote for i can vote


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>VinceCarter15</b>!
> for the all star break voting you'll have to explain how we vote for i can vote


easy, when a poll is up, choose 'trick' as one of the candidates :grinning:


----------



## VinceCarter15

LOL...ok thanks for the help


----------



## Crossword

LoL.... I'll start the voting a little bit after the new year starts, and basically everyone just picks three posters they think should be inducted into the prestigeous Toronto Raptors Forum Hall of Fame. And the three posters with the most votes are our inductees numbers 4, 5 and 6.


----------



## speedythief

I don't think there should be any more nominees until the first inductees are actually rewarded. Wasn't there supposed to be some kind of banner under the username or something?


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> I don't think there should be any more nominees until the first inductees are actually rewarded. Wasn't there supposed to be some kind of banner under the username or something?


Yeah I PM'd Retrodreams about it but he never got back to me. Hey speedy could you bring it up in the mods forum?


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah I PM'd Retrodreams about it but he never got back to me. Hey speedy could you bring it up in the mods forum?


Sure.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Sure.


Whats the latest Speedy?


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Whats the latest Speedy?


Everything is up to RetroDreams. Budboy said he would get in contact with him so that's where we're at right now.

One way or the other, we need someone who has some graphic design experience to make a banner. Same size as the bbb.net hall of fame ones you see, but clearly indicating that they are specifically "Raptors Forum" HOF members.

The Admins and CommMods are fine with the idea.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Everything is up to RetroDreams. Budboy said he would get in contact with him so that's where we're at right now.
> 
> One way or the other, we need someone who has some graphic design experience to make a banner. Same size as the bbb.net hall of fame ones you see, but clearly indicating that they are specifically "Raptors Forum" HOF members.
> 
> The Admins and CommMods are fine with the idea.


Great, now who knows how to use photoshop?


----------



## Mattsanity

I deserve to be in the Raptors Hall of Fame, after everything I've contributed to the Raptor forum.


----------



## Sánchez AF

> I deserve to be in the Raptors Hall of Fame, after everything I've contributed to the Raptor forum.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

-----------------------------------------------------------

*i think:* 

*speedythief * and *hellbot* derserve be in the RAPTORS HOF


----------



## Mattsanity

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *i think:*
> 
> *speedythief * and *hellbot* derserve be in the RAPTORS HOF


I don't think you have any chance whatsoever to even get _considered_ for the Raptors Hall of FAme.


----------



## Sánchez AF

*.*



> I don't think you have any chance whatsoever to even get considered for the Raptors Hall of FAme.


I'm agree with you. 

I don't have any chance YET.... 

That's why a Propose speedythief and hellbot


----------



## speedythief

Guys, don't worry about the HoF. For all intensive purposes, it is a dead issue. It is especially useless to argue about possible candidates, considering that the concept of the HoF has grown stale and pointless.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Guys, don't worry about the HoF. For all intensive purposes, it is a dead issue. It is especially useless to argue about possible candidates, considering that the concept of the HoF has grown stale and pointless.


Why? I think it’s a great idea to give recognition to those who deserve it, and liven up the boards a little.


----------



## Crossword

someone.... who can use.... photoshop.... please.... make.... banners!!!

whoever does that gets my vote in the next nominations...


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> someone.... who can use.... photoshop.... please.... make.... banners!!!
> 
> whoever does that gets my vote in the next nominations...


:laugh:


----------



## Psubs

I'm making a comeback from the NBDL!  

lol, I may comeback or this may be my last post until the Raptors make it to the NBA Finals. :uhoh: 

Later!


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Psubs</b>!
> I'm making a comeback from the NBDL!
> 
> lol, I may comeback or this may be my last post until the Raptors make it to the NBA Finals. :uhoh:
> 
> Later!


Who are you?


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> someone.... who can use.... photoshop.... please.... make.... banners!!!
> 
> whoever does that gets my vote in the next nominations...


If you guys want to keep this going, somebody needs to make a banner. Something like this one below, only nicer, and in Raptors colours.


----------



## Slasher

I can make a bannner. But lets get this thing going already.....


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Who are you?


exactly


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> I can make a bannner. But lets get this thing going already.....


Then make it, and we'll start the next round.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Then make it, and we'll start the next round.



I'll be busy the next 2 weeks, but after that I'll get on in.


----------



## Vinsanity

hello


----------



## -James-

i was incredibly bored so i went out and actually made a banner... i dont think its too bad.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>jae05</b>!
> i was incredibly bored so i went out and actually made a banner... i dont think its too bad.


finally someone did it is pretty good except hard to read


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> finally someone did it is pretty good except hard to read


That's what I thought. It's good, but the text on the Raps logo is impossible to read. If the background was purple and the text was white, it might be easier.


----------



## kirk_2003

well this is my raps HOF... what you guys think? the background is HOF = Hall of Fame... and the rest is very self explanatory....


----------



## -James-

looks good, way easier to read than mine


----------



## kirk_2003

lol thanks..


----------



## madman

nice work kirk but i think you should put some red in there


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> well this is my raps HOF... what you guys think? the background is HOF = Hall of Fame... and the rest is very self explanatory....


That looks good, Kirk.

At first glance, though, you might not be able to tell what it is. It says Raptors Board and has a logo, but the background HOF is a little indiscreet.

It might be simpler to do something like this, guys:










See how clear it is? If we can get a rough draft of something like this, but with Raptors HOF instead of The Artest, and a Raps logo or a Vince/Bosh picture or something instead of Ronny, we can send it to MJG and he can make us a nice Photoshop rendition.


----------



## madman

how is this for a pic of the raptors logo? 

only problem is that i plan to use an avatar that Tic made with that pic


----------



## speedythief

I'm glad to see interest in this is regenerating, guys. Hopefully we can do another round or two of voting before the season starts and then we'll have something to build on for the future. Something that sets us apart from the other big team pages on the site.


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> how is this for a pic of the raptors logo?
> 
> only problem is that i plan to use an avatar that Tic made with that pic


That would be perfect if we were going to go with a logo instead of a player photo.

What would you guys rather have, a Raps logo, or claw logo, or a picture of Vince, Bosh, etc?

I was thinking that each person who is nominated could choose to have a picture of a Raptors player of their choice, or could have the default logo instead.


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> *I was thinking that each person who is nominated could choose to have a picture of a Raptors player of their choice*, or could have the default logo instead.


Agree with this i wanna be 

"THE VINCE"


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> Agree with this i wanna be
> 
> "THE VINCE"


i will be the bosh

young but has a futur ahead of him


----------



## kirk_2003

if you can give me some specs... i can try to make more... like what you want the colours to be? who you want in the picture(bosh,vince,rose etc...)


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> if you can give me some specs... i can try to make more... like what you want the colours to be? who you want in the picture(bosh,vince,rose etc...)


I don't want to ask you to do any work without knowing exactly what the people here want first.

If you are motivated to make something, I'd like to see something like this as a template:


Take "The Artest" as an example for orientation, size, text size, picture scale, etc..


Instead of The (in small letters) and Artest (in big letters), we would want Raptors (in big letters) and HOF (in small letters underneath). Just the opposite of the text in the Artest award.

Then where Artest's picture is, a scaled-down version of the Raps logo madman posted in it's place. It doesn't have to be the whole logo, maybe just a section that would make it obvious what it was.

And the background should be purple or black.

The rest is up to you.


How's that for a start?


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> if you can give me some specs... i can try to make more... like what you want the colours to be? who you want in the picture(bosh,vince,rose etc...)


I think if is a player picture will be only the Face for example:

The Carter (With cool style)
Vince Carter Face and Raptors Logo in the Background or maybe Raptors HOF in small letters


----------



## madman

how about we just get a simple background with raptors hall of fame on it and you can decide what you want on it by asking MJG or Tic to add it for you


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> how about we just get a simple background with raptors hall of fame on it and you can decide what you want on it by asking MJG or Tic to add it for you


I think it is important to have easily identifiable, common characteristics to these if we are going to have different pics, etc. It should be obvious right away that it is "one of those Raptors board HOF awards." Not, "what is that thing with Milt Palacio's face on it?"


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> ." Not, "what is that thing with Milt Palacio's face on it?"


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## kirk_2003

well i got a new one.. its called lol... The Carter... its just a blueprint...


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> well i got a new one.. its called lol... The Carter... its just a blueprint...


I think we're on the right track.

Maybe it's just me, but the text could be larger and easier to read, and the logo could be a little more defined.

Why did you choose monochrome for the Vince pic?


----------



## kirk_2003

the background should be black.. it matches the pic more... i dont know why i chose it... looks better like that then real in purple... i think purple backround is not the way to go... black is better...


----------



## madman

i think there should be more red in a lot of these


----------



## kirk_2003

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> i think there should be more red in a lot of these


added the red... and i think this one is the best one i did so far... i present u the BOSH... :yes:


----------



## kirk_2003

my bad i forgot to attach the file...


----------



## madman

not bad except bosh looks really wierd there


----------



## kirk_2003

the was bosh in his youngin days... the real pic looks like this...


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> the was bosh in his youngin days... the real pic looks like this...


:laugh: 

let me find a pic


----------



## madman

here are a few


----------



## Sánchez AF

Dont you think maybe is a little small ?


----------



## madman

just a start but here is my version of the bosh


----------



## speedythief

This is tough work!

I'm not a graphics guy, so I'm using MS Paint, but here is something to add to our development.

<img src="http://img42.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/everything/stuff/hof.bmp">


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> This is tough work!
> 
> I'm not a graphics guy, so I'm using MS Paint, but here is something to add to our development.
> 
> <img src="http://img42.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/everything/stuff/hof.bmp">


Looks great but the Artest face looks more clear


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> Looks great but the Artest face looks more clear


How's this:

<img src="http://img42.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/hof2.bmp">

I'm not a big fan of the fonts. They could look better.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> How's this:
> 
> <img src="http://img42.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/hof2.bmp">
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the fonts. They could look better.


ya change the font of hall of fame but nice work on the shadowing and try making the shadow red


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> How's this:
> 
> <img src="http://img42.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/hof2.bmp">
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the fonts. They could look better.


that looks better but how you say we need improve the "Raptors Hall of Fame"


----------



## madman

just added some stuff to speedy's


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> just added some stuff to speedy's


This look good


----------



## Crossword

Yeah I like that one. Once we get 'em up we can start voting on the 2nd round.


----------



## speedythief

Ok, we need someone to give this a better-looking font.










After that, we'll keep tweaking, but is this a decent blueprint to use?

Would you guys rather see a different colour background, like the purple one madman created? I personally think the black blends better with Vince's picture, but I suppose we could have some sort of gradient going from one side to the other to make it both purple and blended black, or something.

As for the font, we need bigger letters, easier to read, maybe have the "hall of fame" have a little sheen or plastic-wrap look to it to 'jazz' it up. It also might help to have more definition in the colour of the lettering, such as a stone texture or something like that.

Who is a Photoshop wiz?! Before we inconvenience MJG or Tic, I want to make sure we have a design everyone likes.

If someone has a totally different idea, don't keep it to yourself. You don't need to make one, just put your suggestion in this thread and we will consider it.


----------



## madman

i know someone who is really good with photoshop but i already asked him and he said no, and all i know is paint


----------



## -James-

this is prolly a stupid question but wut do the banners like the russell, the carter, and the jordan represent?


----------



## madman

i dont exactly what they mean but they mean something like

jordan = best poster

etc


----------



## Sánchez AF

We also can use this examples 



















For Example we can make this one bigger on the Top

*Raptors Board* ON THE BACKGROUND and in small letters *Hall of Famer*
and down *The Carter* Like The Petey one...


----------



## madman

i redid the colors 

i have another idea but i have to wake up early so i got to sleep


----------



## hobojoe

Here's what I came up with using photoshop. I'll redo/edit it if any of you guys have any suggestions.


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Here's what I came up with using photoshop. I'll redo/edit it if any of you guys have any suggestions.


Ok, cool. Thanks hobojoe. That's another spin on it. We're getting lots of good ideas coming in now. It's more important for us to choose a format we can agree on IMO than to get a final proof done.

What if the background of the banner was a monochrome or all-purple Raps logo, zoomed-in to cover the size of the banner? Can anybody give us an idea of how that might look?


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Here's what I came up with using photoshop. I'll redo/edit it if any of you guys have any suggestions.


good job joe  

however we might not see vince around in the near future as a raptor


----------



## butr

Replace the VC photo with CB4.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> Replace the VC photo with CB4.


:yes:


----------



## Slasher

What is going on with the HOF? Is this thing actually happening or not? 

We've had this thread as a sticky for a long time with nothing actually happening to it.

Just wondering about the status.


----------



## Slasher

Here is the updated pic with Carter's face removed.


----------



## Slasher

Oops forgot to attach.  

Here it is.



*EDIT:* It says unknown file format when I clicked the attached file. Its a JPEG. Help?


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Oops forgot to attach.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* It says unknown file format when I clicked the attached file. Its a JPEG. Help?


Works fine for me, if you can add a bosh pic instead


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> Works fine for me, if you can add a bosh pic instead


if you guys want it. anyone else want the big bosh man on there?


----------



## Crossword

I'd like Bosh on my plaque.


----------



## speedythief

I made a third-draft.

This one has Bosh instead of Carter, no font, and a claw logo in the background. Plus the colour scheme has changed.

Give me your impressions, please.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/hof3.bmp">


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> I made a third-draft.
> 
> This one has Bosh instead of Carter, no font, and a claw logo in the background. Plus the colour scheme has changed.
> 
> Give me your impressions, please.
> 
> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/hof3.bmp">


The bosh one is really cool because is really clear like the Artest one


----------



## Crossword

yeah it's really clear, but I'd get rid of the gray background (keep the red bit and the claw, that's tight) and replace it with either black or Raptors purple.


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> yeah it's really clear, but I'd get rid of the gray background (keep the red bit and the claw, that's tight) and replace it with either black or Raptors purple.


id put those colors shifting from the black to purple and say HOF or HOFer


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> I made a third-draft.
> 
> This one has Bosh instead of Carter, no font, and a claw logo in the background. Plus the colour scheme has changed.
> 
> Give me your impressions, please.
> 
> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/hof3.bmp">


That Bosh one looks awesome. If your going to use any of all these banners, use this one.


----------



## speedythief

Ok, here are three colour variations. The reason I used grey, other than that it is a nice colour to use with red, is that the CB4 pic isn't perfectly clipped. There are some grey tones in the pictures outline which make it blend better with the gray than the purple or black.

Anways, I think now it is self-explanatory that it is a Raptors-themed banner. What should the writing be?

Once we get a draft we like, one of our friends who is a graphics wiz, whoever volunteers, can polish it up for us.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/hof3-p.bmp">


----------



## madman

i like the gray but i dont know if you can or not but try doing a color shift from black to red saying HOF or HOFer that way it dosent take up much space


----------



## Crossword

The writing? Would Raptors Hall of Fame or Raptors Board Hall of Fame be too long/big?


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Ok, here are three colour variations. The reason I used grey, other than that it is a nice colour to use with red, is that the CB4 pic isn't perfectly clipped. There are some grey tones in the pictures outline which make it blend better with the gray than the purple or black.
> 
> Anways, I think now it is self-explanatory that it is a Raptors-themed banner. What should the writing be?
> 
> Once we get a draft we like, one of our friends who is a graphics wiz, whoever volunteers, can polish it up for us.
> 
> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/hof3-p.bmp">


i like the purple background one - its the official colour of the raptors. how about adding some text to say what the pic represents.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Yeaj the purple one is better for the Raptors colors


----------



## MJG

Speedy, I'll give it a shot, by tomorrow hopefully. I probably have time late tonight to whip up something, but I don't want to make any promises on that quick a return.

I haven't looked through the thread yet, but if you want any specifics (the secondary Raptors logo, that particular picture of Bosh, etc), just post back with them and I'll try to incorporate them.


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Speedy, I'll give it a shot, by tomorrow hopefully. I probably have time late tonight to whip up something, but I don't want to make any promises on that quick a return.
> 
> I haven't looked through the thread yet, but if you want any specifics (the secondary Raptors logo, that particular picture of Bosh, etc), just post back with them and I'll try to incorporate them.


You can go ahead and make whatever you feel like if you want. What's been done in this thread so far is just ideas. We haven't really decided on a final design.

Most seem to want a player picture in the banner. Either Carter or Bosh. At this point, Bosh seems to be the most liked person for this project. You can use any picture of Bosh you like.

We're really trying to emulate the style used in the other awards banners on the site. The name (Raptors Board Hall of Fame, Raptors Hall of Fame, Raptors Board HOF, Raptors HOF, whatever), a picture, and some artistic flair.

If possible, try to stick to team colours (especially purple and red).

If you could incorporate the secondary logo (the claw) or the acutal team logo, that would be nice as well, but it isn't a necessity. We don't want the banner to look cluttered.

Basically, whatever you could do to give us some help is great. It doesn't even have to be a final draft, you could just throw some ideas at us.

Any help you can provide is much appreciated.


----------



## MJG

Quickie work, but people can let me know if the direction is good or no.


----------



## Crossword

It's cool, I'd change the font of "RAPTORS" though, for one. Looks a little childish.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Quickie work, but people can let me know if the direction is good or no.


My suggestion is to change the blue to a purple and add the Raptors claw.

I would actually remove the Chris Bosh face because this is the team board and not the Chris Bosh board - and Bosh hasn't proven himself as being the franchise player of the Raptors yet.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> My suggestion is to change the blue to a purple and add the Raptors claw.
> 
> I would actually remove the Chris Bosh face because this is the team board and not the Chris Bosh board - and Bosh hasn't proven himself as being the franchise player of the Raptors yet.


That's interesting... as an actual HOFer D), I would like to have him on the banner, but I do see your point. I think we should give it a shot, and see which one turns out better.


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> My suggestion is to change the blue to a purple and add the Raptors claw.
> 
> I would actually remove the Chris Bosh face because this is the team board and not the Chris Bosh board - and Bosh hasn't proven himself as being the franchise player of the Raptors yet.


I was thinking a Raptor logo in place of a player face would be better for a Raptor HoF, but Speedy indicated most people liked the idea of a player face. I'm here to do what the majority want though -- if people prefer the logo to the face, that's easy enough to do.

Having both a player and a logo would shrink the "Raptors" text quite a bit, but it's certainly something I can make up and post for people to decide on.

As for the blue, it was suppose to be Raptor purple, but after a quick check that didn't turn out that way. No clue what I did wrong (probably clicked on the wrong thing when doing a color grab), but that is fixed now.


----------



## MJG

Background should be more purple, replaced Bosh head with claw logo, made the text cursive-ish, removed the lines from the back. Continued critiquing welcomed, still plenty of work to do I'm sure.


----------



## Sánchez AF

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Background should be more purple, replaced Bosh head with claw logo, made the text cursive-ish, removed the lines from the back. Continued critiquing welcomed, still plenty of work to do I'm sure.


Thats look GREAT !!!!


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Background should be more purple, replaced Bosh head with claw logo, made the text cursive-ish, removed the lines from the back. Continued critiquing welcomed, still plenty of work to do I'm sure.


BINGO! :yes: 

Nice job MJG :greatjob:


----------



## Jehuisthere

yea that does look great, well done :yes:


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Background should be more purple, replaced Bosh head with claw logo, made the text cursive-ish, removed the lines from the back. Continued critiquing welcomed, still plenty of work to do I'm sure.


game set and match


----------



## butr

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Ok, here are three colour variations. The reason I used grey, other than that it is a nice colour to use with red, is that the CB4 pic isn't perfectly clipped. There are some grey tones in the pictures outline which make it blend better with the gray than the purple or black.
> 
> Anways, I think now it is self-explanatory that it is a Raptors-themed banner. What should the writing be?
> 
> Once we get a draft we like, one of our friends who is a graphics wiz, whoever volunteers, can polish it up for us.
> 
> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/hof3-p.bmp">


Nice.


----------



## MJG

Since most seem to like it, I'll leave it alone for now. Speedy, if there's anything you or the general group want altered, I'll pick up work on it again.


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Since most seem to like it, I'll leave it alone for now. Speedy, if there's anything you or the general group want altered, I'll pick up work on it again.


Sounds good, thanks a lot, MJG.


----------



## speedythief

Ok guys, let's keep this going.

I like MJG's design, though I don't really care for the font that RAPTORS is written in. If we could get something that emulates the real font on the home/alternate jersey, as below, I would prefer it.


















Please continue to make suggestions, guys. MJG said he'd be happy to change the banner any way we'd like. He didn't fawn over this all week, he whipped it up so we could make suggestions. It's really good, obviously, but let's make this something that will still look nice years from now.


----------



## Slasher

While that is being worked on I say we finally move on and start the HOF process going. What do you say?


----------



## Crossword

OK we gotta change the font of the words "Hall of Fame"... or at least make it a bit bigger too (still over top of Raptors). It looks out of place.


----------



## Crossword

Also, and I just got this from the other thread, could we get the inductee number on the banners? Like somewhere on the banner having the #? It would have to be different for each poster, obviously, though, which could be a problem. What do you guys think?


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Also, and I just got this from the other thread, could we get the inductee number on the banners? Like somewhere on the banner having the #? It would have to be different for each poster, obviously, though, which could be a problem. What do you guys think?


It's an idea, but how do we determine who is #1 and who is #3?
What if we had a year instead, like 03 or 04?


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> It's an idea, but how do we determine who is #1 and who is #3?
> What if we had a year instead, like 03 or 04?


Well I know for a fact that #1 is SkywalkerAC, #2 is toiletscrubber, and #3 is yours truly... and that's going by votes, and #'s 4,5,6 would be from this year's class, etc.

But I like the idea of year of induction, too. I'm fine with either, really.


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Well I know for a fact that #1 is SkywalkerAC, #2 is toiletscrubber, and #3 is yours truly... and that's going by votes, and #'s 4,5,6 would be from this year's class, etc.
> 
> But I like the idea of year of induction, too. I'm fine with either, really.


<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/mods.jpg">


----------



## Crossword

I think like that, the numbers look better. It'd be a lot less confusing though, to just use the years instead. I dunno, what's your take on it?


----------



## speedythief

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> I think like that, the numbers look better. It'd be a lot less confusing though, to just use the years instead. I dunno, what's your take on it?


I think the numbers might be a little confusing, you're right. A year makes more sense, IMO. Obviously I just stuck them on MJG's banner recklessly and they can be incorporated better by other means, but I think we get the idea.


----------



## speedythief

I want to see banner suggestions from the other HOF members, especially the new ones.

We need to get this sorted out so we can work on having the banners attached under the user names.


----------



## Crossword

Hey... how 'bout a free SM for all hall of famers?


----------



## trick

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Hey... how 'bout a free SM for all hall of famers?


:laugh:


----------



## madman

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Hey... how 'bout a free SM for all hall of famers?


i wish but that way we'd get more posters and beat the bulls for most posts


----------



## SoCalfan21

> congratulations man..but you just congratulated yourself..



:yes:


----------

